# Looking for a Contouring/Highlight Duo



## Lavande (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi all,

  	I'm looking for a highlight/contour duo like MAC's sculpt/accentuate (I'm not really sure how good it is I never used it) but I'm having a hard time.  The only one I could come up with was one by Sephora (which was more like a bronzer and not matte!) and MUFE has one, but it's super duper pricey.

  	I know a lot of people use separate products for this purpose and I'd really like a duo together.

	Has anyone used the MUFE one?  I don't know if I can justify the price.  Any other recs for a good one?  I believe Too Faced used to have one but I can't find it anymore and again I want matte and not a bronzer!


  	Thanks!


----------



## Hilde (Jan 31, 2011)

Benefit has one called 10
  	I think too faced has one too, maybe it's called something like snow bunny?
  	NARS makes several duos that you should check out. Some with highlighters and blush albatross with either orgasm, torrid or sin. And ones with bronzer and a blush like casino/sin and laguna/orgasm. They call the last one a bronzer/highlight but orgasm is more like a blush than a highlighter for me at least.


----------



## anita22 (Jan 31, 2011)

I saw the MUFE one a long time ago, as I recall the sculpting part was quite dark and pigmented and I thought it seemed too dark for me (medium toned).

  	You could try Stila's contouring trio - it was a LE product they came out with a while back but you can still find it on Ebay and places like Strawberrynet.


----------



## Lavande (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi,

  	Thanks for your reply.  Benefit's 10 was too sheer on me.  I can't find the Too Faced one.  The thing about the Nars stuff is that orgasm looks awful on me.  Deep Throat is way better for my skin tone.  The other options seemed too be more bronzers and they aren't very matte for contouring.  Albatross is a great highlighter, but I would prefer to buy a duo.

  	Thanks



Hilde said:


> Benefit has one called 10
> I think too faced has one too, maybe it's called something like snow bunny?
> NARS makes several duos that you should check out. Some with highlighters and blush albatross with either orgasm, torrid or sin. And ones with bronzer and a blush like casino/sin and laguna/orgasm. They call the last one a bronzer/highlight but orgasm is more like a blush than a highlighter for me at least.


----------



## Lavande (Jan 31, 2011)

I kinda agree it did look dark and I am super fair.  

  	I hadn't seen the Stila one.  Do you know if it's matte?

  	Is that you in the pic?  You look gorgeous!

  	Thanks!



anita22 said:


> I saw the MUFE one a long time ago, as I recall the sculpting part was quite dark and pigmented and I thought it seemed too dark for me (medium toned).
> 
> You could try Stila's contouring trio - it was a LE product they came out with a while back but you can still find it on Ebay and places like Strawberrynet.


----------

